# Union Protests



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

When a union protests a job that's being done by nonunion labor, what does the general public actually think about the protest and protestors? Thoughts or comments? Just curious what other members here think.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Troll. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> When a union protests a job that's being done by nonunion labor, what does the general public actually think about the protest and protestors? Thoughts or comments? Just curious what other members here think.


Before the lock...:laughing:


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> When a union protests a job that's being done by nonunion labor, what does the general public actually think about the protest and protestors? Thoughts or comments? Just curious what other members here think.


Go to a general public forum and ask your ******** question then.we all know what the consensus is here, as this subject has been beat to death


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Troll. :laughing:


I am not Cletis.....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Before the lock...:laughing:


Why lock this thread? I ask a serious question? What do people really think? Does a union protesting do more harm to the union or good?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

D-Bo said:


> Go to a general public forum and ask your ******** question then.we all know what the consensus is here, as this subject has been beat to death


I asked a question. You didn't need to respond.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

They have no clue what the giant rat is for... they think it is something you put the kids in front of and take pictures...:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

B4T said:


> They have no clue what the giant rat is for... they think it is something you put the kids in front of and take pictures...:laughing:


I'm talking about a protest, not necessarily a protest with a blow up rat. What does Joe or Jane public think?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> When a union protests a job that's being done by nonunion labor, what does the general public actually think about the protest and protestors? Thoughts or comments? Just curious what other members here think.


You ought to ask this question of the general public then. No one here is a member of the general public. Furthermore, anyone who reads this portion of the forum is already opinionated and decided. A moments effort on your part would reveal multiple threads about pretty much the same topic.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> I am not Cletis.....:whistling2::laughing:


I thought you were both the same poster.:jester:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Why lock this thread? I ask a serious question? What do people really think? Does a union protesting do more harm to the union or good?


Different question - also beat to death in this forum.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...the general public agrees with the unions. They also want to earn a decent living, everyone does, union or non union. Walmart's is one of the biggest businesses that need to pay workers better and offer health care. Someone told me 75 percent of their workforce has health insurance provided my the gov't (in one form or another).


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow, fall is here and winter is just around the corner. Time to break out the pots and stir the sh*t up when work is slow.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

It's not what I think....But if there is a flooded roadway anywhere near the protesters, I veer off into it and get them all wet. I used to be able to click the tuner on my truck and leave them in a cloud of black death.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> Different question - also beat to death in this forum.


As is everything, from union to uffers to wagos etc. That is how forums are.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

BBQ said:


> As is everything, from union to uffers to wagos etc. That is how forums are.


Yeah but common courtesy dictates that the trolls stay pretty much in their own areas. It is considered rude to go and troll in someone else's pond. 

However, to answer the OP's query - I have ( with the exception of this forum ) always had positive feedback from the general public when I have walked a picket or protested. My experiences span over nearly thirty years and all sorts of protests. The only negative responses ( with the exception of this forum ) have been from the folks I have protested.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

eejack said:


> Different question - also beat to death in this forum.


There are many topics here that we "beat to death"... when something hits too close to home... some people start to cry about it.. :no:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

I am willing to bet that neither Chris, BBQ, Harry, or B4T have ever had one of their jobs picketed.
I am also willing to bet that one of them will somehow say they have.
Funny, they have also formed a "union" of sorts to propegate their agenda. Ironic , isn't it?
I can't help but notice I was at work, while all 4 were on here instead. Must be slow out there.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

B4T said:


> There are many topics here that we "beat to death"... when something hits too close to home... some people start to cry about it.. :no:


I am willing to bet after Nov. 6th you will cry more than I will.:laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

B4T said:


> There are many topics here that we "beat to death"... when something hits too close to home... some people start to cry about it.. :no:


It is not an issue of crying. Look at the last 20 threads. The answer to both questions is right there.

We don't know what the general public thinks about union protests - one side believe that the American worker is supportive and one side thinks that the American worker is not supportive.

We don't know if union protests are effective - one side believes they work and one side believes they don't.

The two sides cannot agree as one side knows what it knows and the other side doesn't even know why they hold these beliefs. It is impossible to find a common ground when one side is delusional.

Enjoy.:thumbsup:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> When a union protests a job that's being done by nonunion labor, what does the general public actually think about the protest and protestors? Thoughts or comments? Just curious what other members here think.


Perhaps you need to ask John Q Public. As for what I think, I think you are bored of installing romex.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

big2bird said:


> I am willing to bet that neither Chris, BBQ, Harry, or B4T have ever had one of their jobs picketed.
> I am also willing to bet that one of them will somehow say they have.
> Funny, they have also formed a "union" of sorts to propegate their agenda. Ironic , isn't it?
> I can't help but notice I was at work, while all 4 were on here instead. Must be slow out there.


Only one job that I was on had a picket line... they were protesting the non-union carpenters on the job... all the other trades were non-union also... 

Sorry to disappoint you... but work is far from slow.. I paid my dues a long time ago that allows me the freedom to be here while you are working.. :thumbsup:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

B4T said:


> Only one job that I was on had a picket line... they were protesting the non-union carpenters on the job... all the other trades were non-union also...


So the answer is no. I am not a carpenter.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

big2bird said:


> I am willing to bet after Nov. 6th you will cry more than I will.:laughing:


Nope.. you got the wrong guy.. who ever gets the big seat will do nothing to effect me good or bad... they *ALL *equally suck in my book... :thumbsup:


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I do not think the public cares, IF it does not affect them. I dont even think people notice anymore most people are too self consumed with texting on their Iphone or talking on the phone


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I actually walked right thru a IBEW 25 picket back in 92'. My boss was shocked when i walked in the building from the front doors holding my tool pouch asking him," what's all that about out there?"


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

eejack said:


> ...It is impossible to find a common ground when one side is delusional.


 No argument. But here's a tip: When you believe that someone needs to be delusional to oppose you, it's good indicator that you're not on solid ground yourself.

-John


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

B4T said:


> Nope.. you got the wrong guy.. who ever gets the big seat will do nothing to effect me good or bad... they *ALL *equally suck in my book... :thumbsup:


they will both affect you for the worse, whether through taxes or stealing more of our freedoms


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

eejack said:


> It is not an issue of crying. Look at the last 20 threads. The answer to both questions is right there.
> 
> We don't know what the general public thinks about union protests - one side believe that the American worker is supportive and one side thinks that the American worker is not supportive.
> 
> ...


Not all the threads started here are worthy of a reply... you need to pick and choose what interests you... 

Everything interests me... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

B4T said:


> Nope.. you got the wrong guy.. who ever gets the big seat will do nothing to effect me good or bad... they *ALL *equally suck in my book... :thumbsup:


I agree with you. How about that?:thumbup:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> I actually walked right thru a IBEW 25 picket back in 92'. My boss was shocked when i walked in the building from the front doors holding my tool pouch asking him," what's all that about out there?"


I don't believe you were one of the 4 I asked. However, I do believe it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> they will both affect you for the worse, whether through taxes or stealing more of our freedoms


Nothing I can do about it either way... I just want to pay my taxes and be left alone.. they make the rules that makes sure John Q. Public is like a hamster on a spinning wheel..


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

I still find it quite amusing how the first ammendment annoys all you guys so much. How inconvenient of us.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

big2bird said:


> I agree with you. How about that?:thumbup:


See.. we do have common ground.. :thumbup:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

B4T said:


> Nothing I can do about it either way... I just want to pay my taxes and be left alone.. they make the rules that makes sure John Q. Public is like a hamster on a spinning wheel..


Another wise observation. Sad, but true.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

big2bird said:


> I don't believe you were one of the 4 I asked. However, I do believe it.


Nobody said a thing to me, my boss however was all paranoid, worrying about someone adding gasoline to his oil tank and so forth. He caved in that day having us all transfered to other jobs and then subbed a union shop and had his nephew and another worker get temp B cards.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

B4T said:


> See.. we do have common ground.. :thumbup:


I know. Electricains are the more intellectual of the trades. I am just trying to understand all the non union hatred. Yes, hatred. 
As a union sparkey, I find myself very "live and let live." However, I find most non union sparkeys full of hate. I find it interesting and ironic.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> Nobody said a thing to me, my boss however was all paranoid, worrying about someone adding gasoline to his oil tank and so forth. He caved in that day having us all transfered to other jobs and then subbed a union shop and had his nephew and another worker get temp B cards.


In other words, the picket line worked.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

big2bird said:


> Another wise observation. Sad, but true.


IMO... the tax structure is geared toward the union worker... that tax bracket always seems to pay the most back into the system...

I have no facts to back it up... just conversations I have had with union workers from different trades...


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

B4T said:


> IMO... the tax structure is geared toward the union worker... that tax bracket always seems to pay the most back into the system...
> 
> I have no facts to back it up... just conversations I have had with union workers from different trades...


I can say I pay my fair share of taxes. No doubt about that.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

big2bird said:


> In other words, the picket line worked.


Of course it worked....I don't know what he was thinking. He got the bigger "Todays Man " store and on the other side of the firewall "Marshals" was going up union. Like we would all get along in peaceful harmony.:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

big2bird said:


> ...I am just trying to understand all the non union hatred....


 It boils down to people having had very bad experiences with union workers.

I worked in Mass. where both BBQ and Harry are and I can say--as a guy who used to be in Local 26 and doesn't have a bad word to say about them--that unions in Mass. are some of the most screwed up organizations I've ever had the displeasure of working around or with.

You can call it propaganda if it suits you, but that ignores reality.

-John


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Big John said:


> It boils down to people having had very bad experiences with union workers.
> 
> I worked in Mass. where both BBQ and Harry are and I can say--as a guy who used to be in Local 26 and doesn't have a bad word to say about them--that unions in Mass. are some of the most screwed up organizations I've ever had the displeasure of working around or with.
> 
> ...


I don't ignore reality. I have a friend that quite the Glazer's union in Boston, moved out here and started his own shop. He has told me stories.
There is a different attitude there. I used to fly out and work at East Tech at the Big E. I have met some of those guys.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow!!! Simple question asking about public perception about union protests turns into a personal attacks. I find it amazing how some of you guys seem think you know who I am.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

I assure you it takes alot to get to me, and I consider myself quite fair. 
I have to go seal my new tile floor I laid. I'll be back later.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Wow!!! Simple question asking about public perception about union protests turns into a personal attacks. I find it amazing how some of you guys seem think you know who I am.


Tell me in all honesty that is not what you wanted to do.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

big2bird said:


> I don't ignore reality...There is a different attitude there....


 Alright, so it shouldn't take much imagination to see how guys who have worked their whole careers in that environment wouldn't come away from it with a stellar opinion of unions in general.

Yes, these guys are speaking out of a prejudice--and when it comes to Mass., I am, too--but it's no better or worse than guys who defend unions as some infallible ideal. Like all complicated issues, the truth is somewhere in the middle.

-John


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Big John said:


> It boils down to people having had very bad experiences with union workers.
> 
> I worked in Mass. where both BBQ and Harry are and I can say--as a guy who used to be in Local 26 and doesn't have a bad word to say about them--that unions in Mass. are some of the most screwed up organizations I've ever had the displeasure of working around or with.
> 
> ...


But all the guys from Mass are a$$holes and talk funny!:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

347sparky said:


> But all the guys from Mass are a$$holes and talk funny!:laughing:



Not all.
Most but not all....:laughing:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Big John said:


> Like all complicated issues, the truth is somewhere in the middle.
> 
> -John


I agree. That is why I am open to sincere, fair discussion. All I have seen in most previous threads is pissing contests for amusement when someone is bored.
I will be the first to agree Unions are not perfect. Nothing ever is.(Look at my tiled floor)LOL


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

big2bird said:


> I am willing to bet after Nov. 6th you will cry more than I will.:laughing:


 Bird, you're not a Romney supporter are you?????!!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

big2bird said:


> I agree. That is why I am open to sincere, fair discussion. All I have seen in most previous threads is pissing contests for amusement when someone is bored.


B2B, read what you wrote.:laughing:

You are open to sincere, fair discussion ........ as long as it is about what you want it to be about.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

wendon said:


> Bird, you're not a Romney supporter are you?????!!!!!:laughing::laughing:


What scares me most, is NEITHER side has a solution that they are touting.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

BBQ said:


> B2B, read what you wrote.:laughing:
> 
> You are open to sincere, fair discussion ........ as long as it is about what you want it to be about.


Yep. I'm married. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

big2bird said:


> Yep. I'm married. :laughing::laughing:


:thumbup:

Man, that was unexpected. 

:thumbup:


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Why do you guy beat up on the non union guys,
Ibew is the only union the i know that has has gone across a line.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Big John said:


> as a guy who used to be in Local 26 and *doesn't have a bad word to say about them*--that unions in Mass. are some of the most *screwed up organizations* I've ever had the* displeasure *of working around or with.


I don't understand this post. First you say you don't have a bad word to say about them, then you call them "screwed up" and say it was a "displeasure" to work with them. 

So, what was it? A place where you can't say anything bad OR a "screwed up" organization that was a "displeasure" to work with?

I faintly remember a post here where you just quit another job and gave some vague description why you were so above the situation and that you just had to leave.

Perhaps, you are the "displeasure" to work around?????????

You said something about reality in that post. Please bring us into your reality and explain how mouths can move simultaneously in both directions.



> -John



Stop doing that. We know who the f*ck you are.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

big2bird said:


> Yep. I'm married. :laughing::laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Makes me think of the story I heard. This guy is telling his buddy that he hasn't spoke to his wife for two days. His buddy says," Oh! That's too bad are you mad at each other??" "Oh no!" the guy replies. "It's just rude to interrupt!!"


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

greenman said:


> Why do you guy beat up on the non union guys,
> Ibew is the only union the i know that has has gone across a line.


Care to explain?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

wendon said:


> "It's just rude to interrupt!!"


:laughing: That really hits home for me.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

wendon said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: Makes me think of the story I heard. This guy is telling his buddy that he hasn't spoke to his wife for two days. His buddy says," Oh! That's too bad are you mad at each other??" "Oh no!" the guy replies. "It's just rude to interrupt!!"


That hits home more than you will ever know.:laughing:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

BBQ said:


> :laughing: That really hits home for me.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:Have you condidered the 12 step program? On and on and on.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

slickvic277 said:


> I don't understand this post. First you say you don't have a bad word to say about them, then you call them "screwed up" and say it was a "displeasure" to work with them.
> 
> So, what was it? A place where you can't say anything bad OR a "screwed up" organization that was a "displeasure" to work with?
> 
> ...


You must be either a big guy or a small repressed guy to go running your mouth like that constantly. Do you talk like that to people in the real world? do you get smacked in the face a lot? Are you always on your f*cking period?


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

D-Bo said:


> You must be either a big guy or a small repressed guy to go running your mouth like that. Do you talk like that to people in the real world? do you get smacked in the face a lot? Are you always on your f*cking period?


Let the pissing begin. I'm out.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

big2bird said:


> Let the pissing begin. I'm out.


I just want to see if I can get banned


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

D-Bo said:


> You must be either a big guy or a small repressed guy to go running your mouth like that constantly. Do you talk like that to people in the real world? do you get smacked in the face a lot? Are you always on your f*cking period?


Really?

My post is 1000% accurate and on point. Go back and read his post, and then tell me that my questions were not valid.

And to answer your question, no, getting smacked in the face is something that never happens to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

slickvic277 said:


> Really?
> 
> My post is 1000% accurate and on point. Go back and read his post, and then tell me that my questions were not valid.
> 
> And to answer your question, no, getting smacked in the face is something that never happens to me. :thumbsup:


I could care less how accurate you believe your post is. And I don't even care what john said in the first place. The point is you can't seem to say anything without sounding like some self entitled frat boy who can't hold his booze. bang the old lady have a cigarette and chill the **** out


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> I don't understand this post. First you say you don't have a bad word to say about them, then you call them "screwed up" and say it was a "displeasure" to work with them.
> 
> So, what was it? A place where you can't say anything bad OR a "screwed up" organization that was a "displeasure" to work with?
> 
> ...


 Bored, Vic? :laughing:

-John


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

D-Bo said:


> I could care less how accurate you believe your post is. And I don't even care what john said in the first place. The point is you can't seem to say anything without sounding like some self entitled frat boy who can't hold his booze. bang the old lady have a cigarette and chill the **** out


Speaking of "chilled out"....
Is your old lady frigid or are you always this backed up?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Big John said:


> Bored, Vic? :laughing:


A little.




> -John


This does drive me crazy though.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

slickvic277 said:


> Speaking of "chilled out"....
> Is your old lady frigid or are you always this backed up?


You have no idea, I think she's planning my murder right now


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> This does drive me crazy though.


I agree.

I have nothing further to contribute to this thread, trolling or otherwise. :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> ...This does drive me crazy though.


 If it's any consolation, the only reason I do it is so people feel free to just call me John. I think it's stupid calling each other by our screen names.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> If it's any consolation, the only reason I do it is so people feel free to just call me John. I think it's stupid calling each other by our screen names.


Feel free to call me Que.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Feel free to call me Que.












:blink:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Feel free to call me Que.


Post your number. I'll call you and we'll chat.:thumbup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Feel free to call me Que.


Um...ok.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Big John said:


> If it's any consolation, the only reason I do it is so people feel free to just call me John. I think it's stupid calling each other by our screen names.


OK. 
BTW, Hax said hello.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

360max said:


> Walmart's is one of the biggest businesses that need to pay workers better and offer health care.


 So, if Walmart paid union wages you would be ok with that?

I doubt that.

The non union sector does wonders to make things affordable for all of us.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

D-Bo said:


> You must be either a big guy or a small repressed guy to go running your mouth like that constantly. Do you talk like that to people in the real world? do you get smacked in the face a lot? Are you always on your f*cking period?


:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> If it's any consolation, the only reason I do it is so people feel free to just call me John. I think it's stupid calling each other by our screen names.
> 
> -John


Fixed it for you,..


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Awg-Dawg said:


> So, if Walmart paid union wages you would be ok with that?
> 
> I doubt that.
> 
> The non union sector does wonders to make things affordable for all of us.



Back in the day, when Sam Walton was alive, his stores were good to their workers, and carried mostly goods made in America. Now it is one of the most ravenously anti-worker and anti-American companies around.

Walmart closes stores before they allow them to go union.

Forget union wages, I would be elated if they paid a decent wage and provided some sort of benefits. Currently they train their workers on how to get government assistance.

Walmart is a bad example of the non union sector making things affordable. They peddle cheap foreign-made unsafe environmentally corrupt goods with underpaid and mistreated workers who work under fear and threatening conditions. Basically China's resurgence has been financed one crappy product at a time by Walmart.

Instead, you ought to use Costco as a good example of making goods and services available inexpensively with non union workers. They pay decently, they provide benefits and have many many less complaints per employee than Walmart. While the goods they sell are for the most part cheap chinese crap, they do make an effort to buy American. They hire vets and disabled folks. Outstanding company and for your purposes, a much better example.

I am certain there are many other good examples.

From my perspective, I want to buy from companies that treat their employees fairly and decently and I do so whenever possible. I suspect that most workers ( union or non union ) want to be treated fairly and decently and most workers would support anyone trying to get that fair and decent treatment. It does not have to be a union vs. non union issue, it is just an issue of treating workers fairly and decently.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

eejack said:


> Back in the day, when Sam Walton was alive, his stores were good to their workers, and carried mostly goods made in America. Now it is one of the most ravenously anti-worker and anti-American companies around.
> 
> Walmart closes stores before they allow them to go union.
> 
> ...


Excellent post. I for one as a taxpayer am so upset how they use all part time workers, while WE subsidize their medical care via higher ins. premiums and govt. subsidies, whilst the owners keep BILLIONS in profit. They are nothing short of crooks peddling cheap crap.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

eejack said:


> Back in the day, when Sam Walton was alive, his stores were good to their workers, and carried mostly goods made in America. Now it is one of the most ravenously anti-worker and anti-American companies around.
> 
> Walmart closes stores before they allow them to go union.
> 
> ...


This is a rare case I find myself on the side of the UNION In fact I wish them the best of luck,In my Opinion Walmart sucks and make all of us who that are non-Union shops look like chit.


*Walmart's historic first strike: American workers are on the move*

It's a huge symbolic moment as grassroots labor activists take on America's largest, resolutely anti-union private employer



  
 

   

 Amy Goodman 
 guardian.co.uk, Friday 12 October 2012 17.27 EDT
 Jump to comments (…)









Labor rights activists demonstrate outside Walmart's lobbying office in Washington, DC. Photograph: Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images

The great recession of 2008, this global economic meltdown, has wiped out the life savings of so many people, and created a looming threat of chronic unemployment for millions. This is happening while corporate coffers are brimming with historically high levels of cash on hand, in both the "too big to fail" banks and in non-financial corporations. 
Despite unemployment levels that remain high, and the anxiety caused by people living paycheck to paycheck, many workers in the United States are taking matters into their own hands, demanding better working conditions and better pay. These are the workers who are left unmentioned in the presidential debates, who remain uninvited into the corporate news networks' gilded studios. These are the workers at Walmart, the largest private employer in the United States.
These are the tomato pickers from Florida. With scant resources, armed with their courage and the knowledge that they deserve better, they are organizing and getting results.
This week, Walmart workers launched the first strike against the giant retailer in its 50-year history, with protests and picket lines at 28 stores across 12 states. Many of these non-union workers are facing retaliation from their employer, despite the protections that exist on paper through the National Labor Relations Board. The strikers are operating under the banner of Our Walmart: Organization United for Respect at Walmart started with support from the United Food and Commercial Workers Union.
Our Walmart members protested outside Walmart's "Meeting for the Investment Community 2012" in Bentonville, Arkansas. Demanding a stop to the company's retaliations, the group promised a vigorous national presence at Walmart stores on Black Friday, the day after Thanksgiving and the largest retail shopping day of the year. The workers have an impressive array of allies ready to join them, including the National Organization for Women.
Walmart has historically shrouded its business practices by engaging subcontractors to perform tasks like warehousing and delivery. In Elwood, Illinois, warehouse workers employed by Walmart subcontractor went out on strike immediately after a similar strike in California. According to Warehouse Workers for Justice (WWJ):
"Warehouse workers labor under extreme temperatures, lifting thousands of boxes that can weigh up to 250lb each. Workplace injuries are common; workers rarely earn a living wage or have any benefits."​After 21 days on strike in Elwood, the workers "won their principal demand for an end to illegal retaliation against workers protesting poor conditions. They will return to work ... with full pay for the time they were on strike."
I spoke with one of the Elwood strikers, Mike Compton, who described just one of the awful conditions they endured at their low-wage job:
"We have a big problem with dust. You know, all our containers that we unload come from China, and they're just filled with black dust. It's horrible, breathing the stuff in all day, you know, and we'd have to ask seven, eight times to get a dust mask. We'd just be pointed in different directions, to a different manager, to a different department. And half the time we'd walk away empty-handed at the end of it anyway.
"We've actually had trailers that were labeled 'defumigated in Mexico'. We don't know why. People have had trouble breathing in the trailers. You know, dust – something as simple and as cheap as a dust mask should just be readily available to anyone, in my opinion, especially a company as wealthy as Walmart."​Compton was in Bentonville, Arkansas, Walmart's corporate headquarters, to protest at the Walmart investor meeting. Meanwhile, immigrant farmworkers have for generations labored under brutal conditions, picking tomatoes in the rural town of Immokalee, Florida. In 1993, they formed the Coalition of Immokalee Workers (CIW) to organize in solidarity with consumers to demand that major restaurant chains source their tomatoes from farms that pay a fair wage to their workers.
I spoke with farmworker and CIW organizer Gerardo Reyes-Chavez. He was in Denver, where the fast-food outlet Chipotle is based. CIW has been working on Chipotle for ten years. He told me:
"We have been able to create a Fair Food Program, addressing abuses in the tomato industry. We created a whole new system ... to identify where abuses are going on and uproot them from the system. This is an opportunity for Chipotle to do the right thing.
"They claim that they sell food with integrity, and they are really focused on the sustainability ... what we are saying is, this is an opportunity for them to make it a reality."​The day after I spoke with Reyes-Chaves, Chipotle signed the Fair Food Agreement. As the presidential candidates trade barbs over jobs in their heavily-controlled debates, workers at the grassroots are organizing for change, from Florida to California.
• Denis Moynihan contributed research to this column
© 2012 Amy Goodman; distributed by King Features Syndicate


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

So if walmart pays more to the employees and hires better employees would we call it Target and bitch about the prices being to high?


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Awg-Dawg said:


> So, at least one of you union f**ks are literate.:thumbup:


Thank you for your high ranking intellectual insight.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> So if walmart pays more to the employees and hires better employees would we call it Target and bitch about the prices being to high?


Your comfortable with Walmart keeping all their employees at poverty levels?
You don't think for a minute they could afford to supply a nation wide health care without raisng prices?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> So if walmart pays more to the employees and hires better employees would we call it Target and bitch about the prices being to high?


I think what walmart does is a disgrace and who ever came up with the idea of training their employees to get public housing and other government welfare that is BS plain and simple if Walmart Wants to do business here then they should be paying their employees so that they can support them selves ,not teaching them to depened on Government for their living.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> I think what walmart does is a disgrace and who ever came up with the idea of training their employees to get public housing and other government welfare that is BS plain and simple if Walmart Wants to do business here then they should be paying their employees so that they can support them selves ,not teaching them to depened on Government for their living.


Great post Harry. The practice nationwide of all companies using part time employees to avoid benefits in the name of corporate greed is sickening. We ALL pay for that via increased health care and taxes.


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

347sparky said:


> But all the guys from Mass are a$$holes and talk funny!:laughing:


 coming from a little man from behind a keyboard :boxing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ace24wright said:


> coming from a little man from behind a keyboard :boxing:


:laughing:


----------

